# Which Class 10 Micro SDHC Card is best?



## bssunilreddy (Jul 15, 2017)

Hai,
Which Class 10 Micro SDHC card is best among the two?

1.Samsung Evo Plus Grade 1, Class 10 32GB (95 MB/S)
2.Sandisk Ultra UHS-1, Grade 10 32GB(80 MB/S)

Are there any other memory cards companies that offer better Read & Write speeds than the above two. I mean only Class 10 cards only. If so, Please specify.


Thanks & Regards,
BSSunil Reddy


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 15, 2017)

Samsung Evo Plus is better.
The Best microSD Cards


> According to Samsung, the Samsung Evo Plus is the exact same card as the Samsung Evo Select with different branding, and they had similar speeds in our tests. But the Evo Plus costs about 1.5 times as much as the Select as of this writing.


However in India situation is opposite,here Evo Plus costs much less than Evo Select.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 16, 2017)

If you are going to buy it for your G5 then stick with class 4 and save your money as the difference is negligible in phones. Both brands are good BTW.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 16, 2017)

billubakra said:


> If you are going to buy it for your G5 then stick with class 4 and save your money as the difference is negligible in phones. Both brands are good BTW.



*CLASS 2 - a guaranteed minimum write speed of 2MB/s or higher**
*CLASS 4 - a guaranteed minimum write speed of 4MB/s or higher**
*CLASS 6 - a guaranteed minimum write speed of 6MB/s or higher**
*CLASS 10 - a guaranteed minimum write speed of 10MB/s or higher**
Do you think it is a negligible difference? In Read and Write speeds.


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 16, 2017)

Anything below class 6 will test my patience when transferring stuff to my PC. Otherwise it is okay. In your case not much difference has to be expected, also it is 32 gb. I would say buy the cheapest, either class 10 or UHS 1. btw you could opt for a 64 gb since less price/gb.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 16, 2017)

Nanducob said:


> Anything below class 6 will test my patience when transferring stuff to my PC. Otherwise, it is okay. In your case not much difference has to be expected, also it is 32 GB. I would say buy the cheapest, either class 10 or UHS 1. btw you could opt for a 64 GB since less price/GB.


64GB is too much of a price compared to 32GB. I think 32GB is more than enough for me. I think I will go with Samsung EVO + Grade 1, Class 10 Micro SDHC. Thanks again for your suggestions.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 16, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> *CLASS 2 - a guaranteed minimum write speed of 2MB/s or higher**
> *CLASS 4 - a guaranteed minimum write speed of 4MB/s or higher**
> *CLASS 6 - a guaranteed minimum write speed of 6MB/s or higher**
> *CLASS 10 - a guaranteed minimum write speed of 10MB/s or higher**
> Do you think it is a negligible difference? In Read and Write speeds.


I am talking about phones dear. Please check XDA and YouTube. Trust me anything above class 4 for phones is not needed.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 16, 2017)

I disagree,my friends & relatives use class 10 cards & easily obtain 10MB/s read/write speeds when transferring from/to PC.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 17, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> I disagree,my friends & relatives use class 10 cards & easily obtain 10MB/s read/write speeds when transferring from/to PC.


Try transferring  the wireless way. It is way faster
WiFi file transfer methods
I will post the XDA link as soon as I find it. It has shown extensive research to conclude that card speeds don't matter in phones, in cameras etc yes but in phones no.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 17, 2017)

What you are talking about may be related to small random read/write performance related with installing apps on sd card & using sd card as os storage.I am talking about sequential read/write performance which is what matters when you are using sd card as a pure storage media for transferring files from/to phone.

People have more chances of a usb 3.0 port in their laptop/desktop than having a 5ghz dual band wifi ac 1200 router.Typical 2.4Ghz N wifi is not fast when compared to usb 3.0 ports.


----------



## TigerKing (Jul 17, 2017)

Buy 64GB, not more than that.. 32GB is now common.. it's upto you

card speeds will vary on different Card Reader and on different Devices usb port.

*www.sdcard.org/consumers/choices/speed_class/img/video_speed%20class_01.jpg 

*www.sdcard.org/consumers/choices/speed_class/img/video_speed%20class_02.jpg 

Speed Class - SD Association


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 18, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> What you are talking about may be related to small random read/write performance related with installing apps on sd card & using sd card as os storage.I am talking about sequential read/write performance which is what matters when you are using sd card as a pure storage media for transferring files from/to phone.
> 
> People have more chances of a usb 3.0 port in their laptop/desktop than having a 5ghz dual band wifi ac 1200 router.Typical 2.4Ghz N wifi is not fast when compared to usb 3.0 ports.


I do not see how wifi transfer has more speed than usb tranfer when the bottleneck would be a class 4 or lower cards, Both cases there is "write" involved.


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 18, 2017)

The trend in price in  micro sd storage has a pattern, Considering the price/gb ratio, it is better to buy a 64 gb now( samsung ones seems to be cheaper for 64 gb). 2 years before it made sense to have either a class 6 or above 32 gb micro sd since it was economical than a 16 gb. Now 128 gb micro sd prices are going down, I see them for as low as ~35$ mostly. But if you really think that 32 gb can suffice your needs, then go for it, 95mb/s vs 80mb/s are can only be taken approximately considering varied real time performance.
And always test mico sd after buying via *www.rmprepusb.com/documents/release-2-0 or H2testw. I got a 64 fake Samsung card in 2015 that I had to return to Amazon.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 18, 2017)

Nanducob said:


> The trend in price in  micro sd storage has a pattern, Considering the price/gb ratio, it is better to buy a 64 gb now( samsung ones seems to be cheaper for 64 gb). 2 years before it made sense to have either a class 6 or above 32 gb micro sd since it was economical than a 16 gb. Now 128 gb micro sd prices are going down, I see them for as low as ~35$ mostly. But if you really think that 32 gb can suffice your needs, then go for it, 95mb/s vs 80mb/s are can only be taken approximately considering varied real time performance.
> And always test mico sd after buying via *www.rmprepusb.com/documents/release-2-0 or H2testw. I got a 64 fake Samsung card in 2015 that I had to return to Amazon.


I don't why you are bugged with 64GB SDHC card but I think it's cheaper at your place. As for me, 32GB is more than enough. If you are generous enough please send me a 64GB Class 10 card.OK.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 18, 2017)

@bssunilreddy , @Nanducob is in California as per his post IP.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 18, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> @bssunilreddy , @Nanducob is in California as per his post IP.


Ohh i dont know that! Thanks for informing me.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 18, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Ohh i dont know that! Thanks for informing me.


Actually it is North Carolina not California,made a mistake in hurry.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 18, 2017)

+1 for Samsung Evo Plus Grade 1, Class 10 32GB
Buy it in lighting deals or offers


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 18, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Actually it is North Carolina not California,made a mistake in hurry.


check my Ip again in 15 days haha


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 18, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> I don't why you are bugged with 64GB SDHC card but I think it's cheaper at your place. As for me, 32GB is more than enough. If you are generous enough please send me a 64GB Class 10 card.OK.


Sorry for a bit of nagging, its just the fact that even Iphones do not come in 16 gb now a days, But I did say that if 32 gb would suffice then go for it, the cheaper one, so I don't know why I should buy you 64 gb. And why do you want 64 gb if you are only using 32 gb hehe


----------



## TigerKing (Jul 19, 2017)

@Nanducob, are you using VPN, or you are in that location?
Just curious.


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 19, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> @Nanducob, are you using VPN, or you are in that location?
> Just curious.


hehe lets keep that a secret


----------



## TigerKing (Jul 20, 2017)

lolz..
only I voted for "Sandisk Ultra UHS-1"..
I think you should set your budget. OP.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 20, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> lolz..
> only I voted for "Sandisk Ultra UHS-1"..
> I think you should set your budget. OP.


I think Samsung Evo + is best for me.


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Jul 21, 2017)

Samsung Evo Plus Grade 1, Class 10 32GB (95 MB/S) is best I think.


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 21, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> I think Samsung Evo + is best for me.


go for 32 gb


----------



## topgear (Jul 22, 2017)

Anyone has any experience with Samsung MicroSd RMA - somewhere I read it's bad like samsung don't provide service on them even though it's under warranty. Please if someone has any experience please share.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 22, 2017)

I couldn't find a service centre on samsung india website that list SD cards under products serviced.Try calling them or chatting with them for clarification.Maybe samsung SD cards needs to be couriered to their main/in-house service centre only as there are no franchise/3rd party operated service centres for samsung sd cards in India.
Support


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 22, 2017)

SD cards last for a long time too. So buying a bigger and faster card might actually mean that you could use it in your next phone too hence extending its usefulness. If money is not the question, go for higher speeds and higher capacities.


----------

